# Are you a full time OS X user yet?



## MacLuv (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## themacko (Nov 4, 2002)

I've only been a Mac-user for about 14 months, I used OS 9 for about 2 months until 10.1 was released and since that point I've been a full-time OSX user.

9 was cool, I wish I used a Mac earlier so I could have done more in 9, but the only reason I purchased an Apple instead of a PC in the first place was because of OSX.  I don't even have Classic on my computer .. absolutely no need for it!


----------



## kenm75232 (Nov 4, 2002)

I am also reasonably new to Macs.  I converted in November, 2000 when I couldn't stand the pressure any longer and bought a G4 Cube (just to cool not to have!).  I started using OS X a couple of months after it was released and have never turned back.  If it won't run in OS X, I don't buy it.  Except for the extra HD space, I would never notice if OS 9 was deleted.


----------



## earector (Nov 4, 2002)

I have a PM 7200 at home with OS9...my ibook only has OSX installed, though. I decided if they didn't make it for X, I didn't need it.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## dtmdoc (Nov 4, 2002)

i still use classic for legacy software I have
(ex.  medical textbooks and children
software for my daughter.)

Otherwise I use os x exclusively.


----------



## kommakazi (Nov 4, 2002)

Been using Macs all my life, but been using OS X since 10.0. I even used solely the Public Beta for a month just too see what it was like. It was hard and I couldn't play games but even that worked out fine (though slow on my Rev. A iMac). Since then I still have 9 running on my iMac but I don't even use it, my sister does. My tower still has classic but I don't even know if I've ever booted it? heh... X rocks!


----------



## CEMatt (Nov 4, 2002)

I use an Epson 740 printer and always boot back into my Classic partition when printing pictures...the options are much easier to set up in OS9 than in OSX...i've messed up several times when trying to print in OSX.

I also boot back into OS9.x when burning CD's with Toast...I have made coasters in OSX, but I can't remember the last Coaster in OS9.

I still use an older Quicken version and American Heritage Dictionary which require Classic...My Appleworks 6.2.4 application is installed on the OS9 partition, although I can run it from OSX without starting Classic .

I have several reference CD's which require OS9 and earlier to run...e.g.,ABA Family Legal Guide, 3D Atlas, Family Doctor, Mayo Family Health, GME97...be a shame to toss them.

And a Passel of different games which can only run in Classic.

I'm afraid I fail to see why a lot of folks see it as a plus to drop OS9 altogether...i'd feel shortchanged if I couldn't still use it.

Matt


----------



## toast (Nov 4, 2002)

I run them in OS9 :

- Quark XPress
- Acrobat Distiller
- Macromedia Fontographer
- Unreal Tournament
- Quake 3

All of them are either faster or only available under OS9.

Most of the time, I need to open Photoshop 7, Illustrator 10 and Quark 5 simultaneously, as well as Acrobat Distiller, a browser, and iTunes  . I'm able to do this and to keep speed intact only with OS9.


----------



## goynang (Nov 4, 2002)

I use classic for Photoshop - don't really want to stump up the cash for v7 but guess I might do when I eventually get a new machine. Doesn't seem worth it on my 300mhz g3!!

Also used to use classic for dreamweaver but have kind of moved over to using BBEdit more recently on X instead (get better code by hand anway!).

All the applications I use are now on X - the only reason I might not actually have them is for financial reasons rather than of availability.

Have given up playing games on my mac as my Rage Pro doesn't really cut it anymore and gives no OpenGL in X. Got a gamecube instead.

Hardly ever actually boot into os 9. Perhaps only for the odd session on Cubase but don't really get time for that much these days! (Is  Cubase on X yet?)


----------



## mindbend (Nov 4, 2002)

Lingering thorns in my side:

Quickbooks (done in 1st qtr 2003)
Distiller (Carbon anytime, anyone?)
Myth II for hardware rendering
Director 8.5 (Get with the freaking program, Macromedia!)
CuBase until two days ago (tho X version is BUGGY as hell so far)
Extensis Portolfio (you said SUMMER 2002. Summer is gone, jerks)


In six months I should be 100% OS X, but I will leave OS 9 around for at least six months after that, cuz you never know and relatively speaking it takes up little space.


----------



## chevy (Nov 4, 2002)

Only my children use Classic: for a few games and to chat on www.caramail.com (Java based chat engine)


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Factor41 (Nov 5, 2002)

On my G3 and G4 I only go back for Quark (less so now I have InDesign 2) and if I need to print edge to edge on my Stylus1290. My Umax won't run 10 and our computers at work are rubbish (plus the fact that we use Quark for everything) so we're still on 9.1 and 9.2 respectively.

As soon as Epson catch up with their drivers, Quark's gonna struggle to hang on!


----------



## Dehuti (Nov 5, 2002)

Full time, but OS X is a bit to slow.


----------



## adambyte (Nov 5, 2002)

I use classic, still. Why not? It's only 300 MB, and it's a whole other operating system, whcih let's me use a whole other world of programs:

Photoshop 5 (I'm too cheap to upgrade)
SimCity 2000 (Came on two floppies... best Sim game ever)
Final Cut Pro 2 (too cheap to upgrade, and there's no "real time" effects on my TiBook, so why bother?)


----------



## toast (Nov 5, 2002)

adambyte is right, Classic is light, fast, and you can still use a huge range of software through it. That's why I keep a Classic partition on my drive (2Gb partition out of 20).

I don't really care Apple stops supporting Classic, because I d'ont need support any more. OS9.22 is very stable at home, because I know how to twist it and to get what I need from it. I know the system really by heart, and I've turned off everything I don't need. All the items in the System Folder have comments telling where they come from (I used FileBuddy to get them applied by batch). There's not one sole file in the Preferences folder I can't tell you the origin, whereas in OSX I just tried to understand my Preferences folder and gave up after two minutes.

I don't really have time for learning a news OS. I'm keeping OS9, thus, s it's there when I need its speed, its programs, its MacsBug window I love  .

A last thought : http://www.fandango.net/switched.mov


Nope, there's still too much in OS9 for me to trash it. Maybe in, say, ten years...


----------



## adambyte (Nov 6, 2002)

Note: 100% of the time, I boot in OS X. I run classic for a few minutes every other day. And I never actually BOOT in 9. I just love the flexibility Classic gives us.


----------



## AppMan (Nov 6, 2002)

What's classic?


----------



## earector (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *Okay so i hope you didn't vote for "Full Time" status unless you NEVER use your other computer...
> 
> Folks, FULLTIME OS X means FULL TIME OS X, which means if you have two computers and one of them still has OS 9 on it and you use it to check your email or whatever, YOU'RE STILL USING CLASSIC...*



Okaaaaaaaay then.

To clarify: my wife uses the 7200 for wordprocessing and internet surfing. Sometimes I help her do something or fix one of her goofs, but other than that I never touch that machine. 

Surely this won't hurt my exclusive standing?!? I use it to get into all the best clubs...


----------



## onegoodpenguin (Nov 6, 2002)

I don't even have OS 9 installed anymore, but I've been lucky enough to have all my software upgraded through work, otherwise I'd be using Classic occasionally.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## Greystroke (Nov 15, 2002)

occasionaly i enjoy tweaking art in illustrator and photoshop, but unforutnately i don't have that kind of money to upgrade to the X versions (I'm a student). maybe once i build up enough cash i'll upgrade but for now i'm happy.


----------



## iMan (Nov 18, 2002)

well, well I guess I have to post then.
Because of the hardware I'm running I'm forced to boot in to OS9. But I don't think I willl ever totaly give up classic, it's been with me for too long you know, like an old friend  

Viktor


----------



## Sogni (Nov 19, 2002)

I'd like to change my answer... to NO! I need Classic! #$%@!!!!

RANT WARNING:

I am really starting to hate Epson here! 
Needed to print 4x6 pictures of a family member from jpegs that where sent via the web. "No Problem, my Stylus Photo 785EPX was built for that!" 

heh... 

yeah...

Half an ink cartridge, half a pack of 4x6 paper (not to mention all the messed up 4" roll paper), and two days later...

I had to reinstall OS9, Install the Epson Drivers for OS 9 along with Film Factory (which, is something like what I'm looking for in iPhoto, too bad they don't make an OS X version), and was FINALLY able to print!

Luckily I am able to run Film Factory from Classic on OS X so I don't have to reboot - and everything prints out fine.

iPhoto, and GIMP Print (CUPS) kept back-firing on me! 

Ok... I'm done.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Sogni (Nov 23, 2002)

Well, aside from my Printing problem listed above, I just added another item to why I use Classic (altho this one is easier to fix, but I need money).

Last night a friend/client highly recomended me to a club that wanted an updated version of their logo (their current one being almost 50 years old - no lie!). And altho I was the most expencive, they wanted me to do it. 

So now I need classic for Illustrator 9 too... I know I need to upgrade, but I never really used Illustrator anymore so I didn't have a reason to upgrade until now.


----------



## pnx_8x (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by earector _
> *I have a PM 7200 at home with OS9...my ibook only has OSX installed, though. I decided if they didn't make it for X, I didn't need it. *



That had nothing to do with this thread...I don't think...we didn't need that comment.  If you are bitter about not using OS X find a thread that applies.  LOL

Anyhow, i am full time I think...i still have OS 9 but I dread starting it up...i just keep it as a security blanket for some odd reason.  I think i could delete it with no worries.  I really should delete it...blah.  Haven't started it up in about a year now, maybe more.


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 24, 2002)

I've still never bothered to get an OS X compatible version of Photoshop...

...and I still need to check Web pages in Netscape 4.7x periodically...


----------



## Androo (Nov 24, 2002)

I am full time OS X user!
My Classic won't even work, so i HAVE to use os x, unless i reboot into os 9 which i never do (since 3 months ago).


----------



## Izzy (Nov 24, 2002)

I would have said that I'm completely OS9 free, except for the fact that when I was studying for finals I had to use a disc of radiology images that were only useable under Classic.  There's just too much chance right now for me to run into something that requires Classic to have it completely wiped from my computer.  Right now I'd say that I'm 99.75% Classic free...

Ask me in a couple of years when OSX has been the standard for some time, and my answer will be a full 100%


----------



## acidtuch10 (Dec 2, 2002)

OS9 what is that ?


----------



## RacerX (Dec 2, 2002)

With 18 computers running operating systems like A/UX, IRIX, Solaris and Rhapsody (and some running Mac OS 8.1, 8.6 and 9.2) along side Mac OS X, I don't qualify as using *anything* 100%.



Except that I'm 100% Windows free!


----------



## Gregita (Dec 2, 2002)

I have occasional OS 9 relapses when I start to miss it....and go back to it....Then, I tire of it...and come back to X. I have been using OS X full time since before 10.1 came out, but like I said, I do have an occasional rendezvous with OS 9....It's a guilty pleasure to me.. So...technically...I had to vote no....even though I don't have OS 9 installed right now...that doesn't mean I won't install it again.


----------



## fryke (Dec 2, 2002)

I like your title though, RacerX


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 28, 2002)

Full Time OS X user... I like it... but than again I am a Switcher...


----------



## octane (Jan 12, 2003)

i was an early adopter and I bought the beta release. i have mixed memories here, i didn't rtfm and installed the beta on my b/w g3 with the unix filesystem .. which fragged my hd two days later!

i've been a full-time osx user for over a year and since i installed osx 10.2 on my g4, i no longer have classic, nor know where it is to install it even if i wanted to!

i bought GoLive, then Illustrator & PhotoShop, plus several other applications for osx.

osx 10.2 has yet to crash and only wobbled once [finder quit] it's what i've always wanted from my mac


----------



## candiazoo (Jan 12, 2003)

I have to admit that we have one Mac OS 9 program.  It is a Sesame Street game CD for our toddler.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 12, 2003)

I voted for "Still need Classic".
But it is more that I still have to boot into OS 9 for some hardware stuff (scanner).

Why did Apple made the new Macs non bootable in 9?
Where is no hardware reason, only reason is to annoy its customers.
Apple, I am annoyed!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't remember when i used 9 the last time... uh, 2 times it was because some stupid jpg's were set to be opened with something in classic .. i'm an X, i don't like the classic ..


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 12, 2003)

I just put my order in for Photshop Elements... 

I don't do enough in Photoshop to justify the full version, but this will get me away from using my version 5.5 in Classic.

After that I'm fully native!


----------



## Yang shushu (Jan 13, 2003)

Using OS X for almost everything, except NisusWriter, which hopefully will come in an X version soon! Nisus is great!


----------

